# Seeking sublimation Printer on Long Island, NY or out of area



## mikeult (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,
I am seeking someone to print my design onto sublimation paper, preferably someone local.

My design would have have about 3 colors (black, green, yellow) and is needed in 8x11.

Someone that is local could also heatpress it onto the shirts I have.

Looking for printer/heat presser contacts and quotes in terms of printing and heat pressing per page.

if you are out of this area I will take sub transfer prints and go to a local person to heatpress them on.

This is a rush order, needed by this Friday

many thanks,
Mike


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Mike,

Your PM box is full. I would be happy to help you out.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I can help you.
Dave@skmfg.com
1-800-764-8688
Dave


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

_Sorry for Hi-Jacking this thread from the original poster,but I (Might) need someone also In The NYC Area who can do me some Dye Sub Prints for Mugs as my Epson 1100 Is having to go In for a service & could be out of action for a few days...PM Me if you can help,THANKS IAIN_


----------



## cyclingfan101 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a used dye sublimation system I am wanting to sell. I created a website http://www.usedsublimation.com for details. I don't resell equipment. I am out of the sublimation business and wanting to sell the equipment I have.
The used dye sublimation systems has the following. You can make an offer.
used epson 9880 printer
used rotary heat press
wasatch softrip tx
sources in China for cheap dye sublimation ink


----------

